# Scotland May 2012



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Had a fantastic tour......Glen Nevis x 3 nts (great site), Loch Ness 3 nts, Rothiemurchus 3 nts (great place) and Pitlochry.

Weather was great - heatwave 1st week.....

Van went well....970 miles averaged 27mpg.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So glad you had a good time and the weather behaved! Your photos are great!


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

We're hoping to go in June. Can you give a bit more information on exactly which sites you used please?


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi John,

We stayed at Glen Nevis....great site (we were on the Nevis area), literally a stones throw from Ben Nevis. The Glen is beautiful and a great walk / bike ride. There is a restaurant / bar 200 yards from the site. Fantastic place....

Moved on to Loch Ness Site near Invermoriston. We chose the site for position....literally on the loch side. Nice walk into Invermoriston and the walk to the falls is great. (didn't see the monster!!!).

Moved to Rothiemurchus near Aviemore......great position with some brilliant walks / rides around the area. Literally in a forest area. Rode to Loch an Eillein (spelling?) and Loch Morlich. Beautiful....

Moved to the Milton of Fonab site in Pitlochry.......nostalgic return as I stayed here as a 5 year old!!! Site a bit basic / uninspiring although facilities excellent...HOWEVER position is excellent....10 mins walk into Pitlochry, the salmon leap etc and a fantastic walk to Killiecrankie. We had lunch in a great restaurant (Fern Cottage....great mussels!)

Hope this is helpful...


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm now hurriedly amending our itinerary :wink:


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Glad to hear you enjoyed it. Just don't think about moving there, it's a completely different ballgame.

regards

MAC


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Care to expand on that point Cliffhanger?


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*scotland 2012*

Cliffhanger what is wrong with living in gods country


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats Yorkshire got to do with this post ???


----------

